# dich / Dich



## mattaku

Ich hab oft die beiden Schreibungen gesehen, also ich frage mich, ob es um einen regionalen Unterschied geht oder so etwas in der Art. Das gilt auch für du, dir, usw.

(Zögert bitte nicht, meine Fehler zu korrigieren!)


----------



## gabrigabri

Hallo!!

Soviel ich weiß, ist es so: früher benutzte man Du, Dich, etc (groß geschrieben) z.B. in einem Brief. Die zahlreichen Rechtschreibungsreformen (schreibt man das so???) dürften das annuliert haben (heutzutage werden sie klein geschrieben).
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, denn ich sehe trotzdem immer noch Du, Dich, Dir.
Ich hoffe, es stimmt!!

ciao


----------



## I.C.

Hier eine Diskussion:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=97373


----------



## Voxy

mattaku said:


> Ich habe oft die beiden Schreibungenweisen gesehen. also Ich frage mich demnach, ob es sich dabei um einen regionalen Unterschied geht handelt oder etwas ähnliches so etwas in der Art. Das gilt auch für du, dir, usw.
> 
> (Zögert bitte nicht, meine Fehler zu korrigieren!)



Ich persönlich benutze nach wie vor in Briefen, bei einer 
persönlichen Anrede, das _"große Du"_. 
Ich weiß nicht, was der Duden gerade sagt, aber das ist mir
in diesem Fall ziemlich ******egal.

Voxy


----------



## Aurin

Vor der Rechtschreibreform schrieb man in Briefen Du/Dich/Dein ... Ihr/Euch/Euer... groß. Mit der ersten Version der Rechtschreibreform musste diese Anrede dann klein geschrieben. Nach der Reform der Reform darf man jetzt Klein- und Großschreibung benutzen.
Ob das nun der "Weisheit" letzter Schluss ist, das wissen nicht einmal die Götter (und es interessiert sie auch sicherlich nicht).


----------



## gaer

Voxy said:


> Ich persönlich benutze nach wie vor in Briefen, bei einer
> persönlichen Anrede, das _"große Du"_.
> Ich weiß nicht, was der Duden gerade sagt, aber das ist mir
> in diesem Fall ziemlich ******egal.
> 
> Voxy


And "******egal" is just the right word, in my opinion! How DARE anyone dictate to us how to express politeness!


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> And "******egal" is just the right word, in my opinion! How DARE anyone dictate to us how to express politeness!



Yes, good point indeed.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> And "******egal" is just the right word, in my opinion! How DARE anyone dictate to us how to express politeness!


 
Eigentlich habe ich darin niemals mehr Höflichkeit gesehen als in "wir" und "er", wobei ich ja auch höflich über jemand anderes rede. Und wieso schreibt man dann immer noch "Du Ar***loch" groß? 

Darüber sollten wir aber nicht weiter diskutieren.

Grundsätzlich gilt: "Sie" (3. Ps. Pl.) wird immer großgeschrieben, "du" (2. Ps. Sg.) *kann*, muss aber nicht großgeschrieben werden. Das kleingeschriebene "sie" entspricht Englisch "they".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Eigentlich habe ich darin niemals mehr Höflichkeit gesehen als in "wir" und "er", wobei ich ja auch höflich über jemand anderes rede. Und wieso schreibt man dann immer noch "Du Ar***loch" groß?


Now that is obviously ridiculous. ;(



> du" (2. Ps. Sg.) *kann*, muss aber nicht großgeschrieben werden.


That's all any of us were saying. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Eigentlich habe ich darin niemals mehr Höflichkeit gesehen als in "wir" und "er", wobei ich ja auch höflich über jemand anderes rede. Und wieso schreibt man dann immer noch "Du Ar***loch" groß?


 Wer hat behauptet, *jedes* großgeschriebene Wort sei höflich, und *jedes* kleingeschriebene unhöflich? Deine lächerliche Generalisierung ist gar nicht gerechtfertigt!

Es geht um einen konkreten Fall und nicht etwa um eine auf alle deutschen Wörter übertragbare Regel. Die Sache ist einfach die, dass diejenigen, die _Du_ großschreiben, es in der Regel deswegen tun, weil sie Höflichkeit ausdrücken wollen, und meiner Meinung nach sollten sie das durchaus auf jeden Fall tun *dürfen*. 

Man hat in vielen indoeuropäischen Sprachen zum Glück die Möglichkeit, die Anredeform großzuschreiben, und ich freue mich darüber, dass diese Möglichkeit auch im Deutschen trotz aller unnachvollziehbaren Rechtschreibänderungen nach wie vor besteht. Ich werde mein _Du_ weiterhin mit Stolz großschreiben!


----------



## jester.

Ich hingegen schreibe "du" und andere Anredepronomen weiterhin klein, da ich das erstens so seitdem ich klein war gelernt habe und da ich zweitens keine Höflichkeit in einem Großbuchstaben oder eine Unhöflichkeit in einem Kleinbuchstaben sehe. Aber das habe ich hier schon mal gesagt und so oft müssen wir dieses Thema doch auch nicht mehr durchkauen, oder?


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Ich hingegen schreibe "du" und andere Anredepronomen weiterhin klein, da ich das erstens so seitdem ich klein war gelernt habe und da ich zweitens keine Höflichkeit in einem Großbuchstaben oder eine Unhöflichkeit in einem Kleinbuchstaben sehe. Aber das habe ich hier schon mal gesagt und so oft müssen wir dieses Thema doch auch nicht mehr durchkauen, oder?


*I* am one of the people who continues to "hack away" at the point because people like you will not stop stubbornly saying that you see nothing potentially polite about taking the extra time to capitalize.

That's all. My closest German friend also never capitalizes, so I'm not saying that not doing so is impolite, nor am I saying that anyone should be forced to.

Period.

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

Im österreichischen Deutsch schreibt man _du_ auch im Brief nicht mehr groß (sonst wurde es nie groß geschrieben), zumindest nach dem Wörterbuch. Aber da es sich dabei ja ohnehin um private Diskurse handelt, steht es natürlich jeder frei, sich so oder so zu entscheiden.

Ich selbst habe _du_ immer klein geschrieben, da die Motivation für die Großschreibung von _Sie _für mich eher die Unterscheidung von den 3.Ps Sg/Pl Verwendungen des Wortes ist.

Höflichkeit und Respekt drücke ich anders aus - übrigens eher lexikalisch und grammatikalisch als intonatorisch (ich finde auch nicht, dass großes _Du_ irgendeinen Hinweis auf die intendierte Intonation eines Satzes gibt).

Was großes _Du _mit Stolz zu tun hat, ist mir nicht ganz einsichtig.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Now that is obviously ridiculous. ;(


 
Eben nicht. Ich habe das Beispiel bewusst gewählt, weil ich damit auf den Quatsch von _Höflichkeit und Respekt großschreiben_ anspielen wollte. Wieso respektiere ich jemanden, den ich mir verbaler Gewalt in Form von Schimpfwörtern attackiere? Ich würde auch niemals _Sie_ zusammen mit einem Schimpfwort gebrauchen, weil ich eine mir nicht vertraute Person (das ist es, was die Großschreibung für mich impliziert, um sie von der Form _sie_ zu unterscheiden: _Sie_ für nicht vertraute Personen im Singular und Plural; _sie_ für eine Gruppe von Menschen im Plural) niemals beleidigen könnte, denn ich hätte ja keinen Grund dazu. Solch eine Situation habe ich noch nie erlebt/erleben müssen.

Aber eigentlich ist diese Diskussion sinnlos.



elroy said:


> Wer hat behauptet, *jedes* großgeschriebene Wort sei höflich, und *jedes* kleingeschriebene unhöflich? Deine lächerliche Generalisierung ist gar nicht gerechtfertigt!


 
Das habe ich auch niemals behauptet. Zitiere mich bitte ordentlich, bevor du solche Behauptungen aufstellst!



> Die Sache ist einfach die, dass diejenigen, die _Du_ großschreiben, es in der Regel deswegen tun, weil sie Höflichkeit ausdrücken wollen, und meiner Meinung nach sollten sie das durchaus auf jeden Fall tun *dürfen*.


 
Das verstehe ich so, dass alle, die mein _du_ kleingeschrieben sehen, es aber selbst großschreiben würden, mich für respektlos und unhöflich ihnen gegenüber halten. Wie kann man denn Respekt durch Orthographie ausdrücken? 



> Man hat in vielen indoeuropäischen Sprachen zum Glück die Möglichkeit, die Anredeform großzuschreiben, und ich freue mich darüber, dass diese Möglichkeit auch im Deutschen trotz aller unnachvollziehbaren Rechtschreibänderungen nach wie vor besteht. Ich werde mein _Du_ weiterhin mit Stolz großschreiben!


 
Viele sind mindestens 30% aller europäischen Sprachen! In wie vielen ist es möglich und haben die überhaupt so ein Pronomen? Diese Generalisierung ist meines Erachtens noch lächerlicher als deiner Meinung nach mein Satz weiter oben.



Acrolect said:


> Ich selbst habe _du_ immer klein geschrieben, da die Motivation für die Großschreibung von _Sie _für mich eher die Unterscheidung von den 3.Ps Sg/Pl Verwendungen des Wortes ist. genauso sehe ich das auch! _Du_ braucht man nicht von _du_ zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Höflichkeit und Respekt drücke ich anders aus - übrigens eher lexikalisch und grammatikalisch als intonatorisch (ich finde auch nicht, dass großes _Du_ irgendeinen Hinweis auf die intendierte Intonation eines Satzes gibt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht impliziert es für einige eine höflichere Stimme als ein kleingeschriebenes _du_? Das ließe mich an das Spanische Fragezeichen (¿) am Satzanfang erinnern: Man weiß vorher schon, dass man am Ende des Satzes die Stimme heben muss. Bei einem großgeschriebenen _Du_ weiß man also, dass man es mit einer Person hat, die den angesprochenen respektiert und sehr höflich ist.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, aber genauso verstehe ich diese Problematik mit dem großgeschriebenen _Du_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was großes _Du _mit Stolz zu tun hat, ist mir nicht ganz einsichtig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mir auch nicht.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Arrius

*Wer hat behauptet*, *jedes* *großgeschriebene Wort sei höflich, und* *jedes* *kleingeschriebene unhöflich? *(*elroy*)

Stimmt, und damals gab es auch noch die großgeschriebenen herabsetzenden Formen *Er/Sie ist dumm *an Stelle von _*Sie sind dumm*,_ was, so habe ich gehört, immer noch in irendeinem abgelegenen deutschen Dialekt gebräuchlich ist.


----------



## Aurin

Ich erinnere mich, dass lange vor den Rechtschreibreformen die Erklärung für die Großschreibung von Du/Dir/Dein und Ihr/Euch/Euer in Briefen die Höflichkeit und der Respekt vor dem/den Angesprochenen war.


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Ich erinnere mich, dass lange vor den Rechtschreibreformen die Erklärung für die Großschreibung von Du/Dir/Dein und Ihr/Euch/Euer in Briefen die Höflichkeit und der Respekt vor dem/den Angesprochenen war.



So ist es. Und daran ändert auch keine Reform irgendetwas.


----------



## jester.

gaer said:


> *I* am one of the people who continues to "hack away" at the point because people like you will not stop stubbornly saying that you see nothing potentially polite about taking the extra time to capitalize.



Then why don't you take the time to capitalise the yous in your very own post in order to be polite? Don't tell me that you do not do so because of English spelling rules - German spelling rules *allow* du written without capital letter.

Whodunit has explained it perfectly well: it's nonsense and the discussion is useless. Speakers of English, French and Spanish (you, vous/tu, usted/tú - NOT You, Vous/Tu, Usted,Tú) do NOT capitalise pronouns and they are as polite as anyone else.


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Then why don't you take the time to capitalise the yous in your very own post in order to be polite? Don't tell me that you do not do so because of English spelling rules - German spelling rules *allow* du written without capital letter.


I understand that. Everything I said is based on my own personal experience. It is based on the emails I get from many people. Some people capitalize, some don't. I see it as a stylistic preference. The choice is not even consistent according to the age of the writers, although younger people, do tend to avoid capitalization.

That is why I said:


> _*My closest German friend also never capitalizes, so I'm not saying that not doing so is impolite, nor am I saying that anyone should be forced to.*_


Jana tactfully edited my post. Jester, I should not have directed my comments at you, since believe it or not I think we might agree. In fact, I'll try to clear up what I meant in a PM. After a night's sleep, I actually think I agree with you. A link to one of our prior discussions would probably have been more than enough.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Ich möchte noch einmal ausdrücklich hervorheben, dass ich jede Schreibung der Personalpronomen akzeptiere, toleriere, aber nicht gutheiße. Wenn jemand _DU_ statt _Du_ oder _du_ schreibt, fühle ich mich dadurch nicht weniger respektiert als sonst auch.

Ich denke, wir sollten uns darauf einigen, dass jeder auf seinem Standpunkt beharrt, aber dennoch die andere Variante akzeptieren sollte. Früher hat man sehr oft _Thou_ großgeschrieben, vor allem in kirchlichem Englisch, _thou_ habe ich aber auch schon zuhauf kleingeschrieben gesehen. Später (oder zur selben Zeit?) wurde es _Ye_, heute schreiben viele _Oh, ye!_, aber _You_ großgeschrieben sehe ich eher selten (obwohl es höflicher als _thou_ war).

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass sich die Menschen an die Schreibungen anpassen und irgendwann ihre eigenen kreieren. Wenn immer mehr Menschen _du_ kleinschreiben, wird es bald (das kann auch noch ein Jahrhundert dauern!) nur noch so geschrieben werden. Vielleicht wird es auch zu _duh_? Das würde mich dann aber auch nicht weiter stören; vielleicht würde ich mich sogar anfangs dagegen sträuben, aber schließlich wird es doch alles normal.


----------



## elroy

Let me try again in English. Perhaps I failed to make my point clearly in German.

Comparisons are useless. It doesn't _matter_ whether there are comparable cases of capitalization to show respect, whether in German or any other language. No one is saying that capitalizing _Du_ is consistent with any other rules in the German language. No one is saying it has to make logical sense, either. Look at it as a single, maybe even unique, case. The capitalization of _Du_ fulfills a *pragmatic* function. That is a fact, and it's an exercise in futility to try to analyze this practice by placing it under the microscope of logic and reason. *It's simply what people do.* For all I care, people could have chosen to spell it _DU_ to show respect, or _dU_, but in this case what happened was that people decided to capitalize the first letter to show respect. We need to accept the fact that the correlation exists, whether or not we think it's logical or can be compared with other phenomena in German or other languages. That's completely irrelevant and beside the point.

Furthermore, no one is saying that _du_ is disrespectful; what we are saying is that, *ceteris paribus*, _du_ is less respectful than _Du_, or at least _du _can be interpreted as less respectful than _Du_. Again, that is a fact, simply because of the undeniable development of _Du_ as a form to show respect. Of course, everyone is free to use the form that he sees fit, and I certainly hope that those of us who use _Du_ are not going to be judgmental of those who use _du_ (although we may not be able to avoid our gut reaction to seeing _du_), but what I find ludicrous is the arguments on the other side that attempt to convince us that using _Du_ is "nonsensical." Is taking off your hat to show respect "logical"? Why should it matter whether you have a hat on your head or not? Could you not be respectful while wearing a hat, or take off your hat and still be disrespectful? Of course! But does that mean we should stop taking off our hats to show respect? The _Du_ phenomenon is similar. It's a matter of custom and tradition.

So let's all agree that preserving this tradition should not be criticized.


----------



## Arrius

*Thou* mit T großgeschrieben ist, wie *Whodunit* zweifelsohne schon weiß aber andere vielleicht nicht, eine immer noch gebräuchliche Anredeform für Gott, und bildet eine Ausnahme unter unseren Fürwörtern, abgesehen vom I , das kleingeschrieben etwas blöde aussehen würde, und auch so aussieht, bei denjenigen die den unschönen Chatstil benutzen: "i".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Let me try again in English. Perhaps I failed to make my point clearly in German.


 
Das finde ich weniger. Nur sehe ich jetzt, dass ich dich nicht falsch verstanden habe. Du hast dich auf Deutsch so ausgedrückt, wie es für mich in dem englischen Text herüberkommt. ABER: Ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt _gar_ nicht! Weder auf Deutsch noch auf Englisch.



> Comparisons are useless.


 
Pass auf, dass du dir nicht selbst widersprichst. Du vergleichst in deinem zweiten Abschnitt auch Hüte mit Sprachen. 



> No one is saying that capitalizing _Du_ is consistent with any other rules in the German language. No one is saying it has to make logical sense, either. Look at it as a single, maybe even unique, case.


 
Das ist natürlich keine Begründung für ein Problem, dass Respekt auch nur annäherungsweise tangiert. Ein Wort, das respektvoll auf den Leser wirken soll, wurde absichtlich so vom Schreiber verwendet. Wenn du _Du_/_du_ als einzigartig einstufst, was bedeuten dann _Sie_, _usted_ und _Thou_? Darf man deiner Meinung nach auch _Usted_ schreiben? Warum spricht man Gott mit _Thou_ an, aber seinen Gegenüber nicht? Soll man ihm - laut deiner Definition der Großschreibung eines Pronomens - mehr Respekt zollen? Und warum? Wie ist die Großschreibung von _Sie_ zu erklären, wenn ich die Person wirklich nicht respektiere? Ebenso bei _Du_. Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die ich nicht mag und die ich nicht respektiere; soll ich dann dort _du_ schreiben?



> but in this case what happened was that people decided to capitalize the first letter to show respect. We need to accept the fact that the correlation exists, whether or not we think it's logical


 
Das ist lächerlich hoch drei. Tut mir Leid.



> Furthermore, no one is saying that _du_ is disrespectful; what we are saying is that, *ceteris paribus*, _du_ is less respectful than _Du_, or at least _du _can be interpreted as less respectful than _Du_.


 
Oh Gott, ich werd nicht mehr, Elias! Warum soll eine Schreibung weniger respektvoll als eine andere sein? Seit wann entscheidet denn Orthographie (wenn du das Wort wörtlich übersetzt, wird es noch widersprüchlicher) über Respekt und Hochachtung? _Sie_ bedeutet für mich auch nicht mehr Respekt, sondern gilt nur als Unterscheidung zum Homophon _sie_.



> but what I find ludicrous is the arguments on the other side that attempt to convince us that using _Du_ is "nonsensical."


 
Wer hat denn das gesagt? Was ich Unfug daran finde, ist, dass man einen Buchstaben entscheiden lässt, ob man respektvoll gegenüber der anderen Personen ist.



> It's a matter of custom and tradition.


 
Für dich vielleicht. Schreibst du _usted_ groß oder klein? Beides dürfte - meiner Erfahrung nach - in Benutzung sein, wobei _Usted_ wohl die traditionellere Art sein wird. Hältst du dich in allen Sprachen an Traditionen? Schreibst du auch _Thür_ und _Thor_? Das war bis Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts noch Tradition ...



> So let's all agree that preserving this tradition should not be criticized.


 
Andersherum bitte ebenso: Thou shalt not criticize _du_.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh Gott, ich werd nicht mehr, Elias! Warum soll eine Schreibung weniger respektvoll als eine andere sein? Seit wann entscheidet denn Orthographie (wenn du das Wort wörtlich übersetzt, wird es noch widersprüchlicher) über Respekt und Hochachtung? _Sie_ bedeutet für mich auch nicht mehr Respekt, sondern gilt nur als Unterscheidung zum Homophon _sie_.


Whodunit, der Grund ist, daß eine _besondere Schreibweise_, die von der üblichen Standardschreibweise abweicht, eben etwas _besonderes_ ist. Es macht eine gewisse Mühe, daran zu denken, und die Sonderform drückt ganz deutlich aus, daß der Angesprochene eben nicht irgendjemand oder gar irgendetwas ist, sondern eine bestimmte, von Dir respektierte Person. Auch Vornamen werden ja alle großgeschrieben und wenn man _Du_ anstelle des Vornamens verwendet, bleibt diese Höflichkeitsform erhalten.

Auch _Sie/sie_ hat genau die gleiche Begründung. Die Unterscheidung der Homophone ist nur ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem pluralis majestatis. Die Pluralform ist weder logisch noch sinnvoll, aber sie zeigt Respekt.

Und noch etwas, Whodunit: Kommunikation betrifft immer mehrere, und wie sehr Du auch das großgeschriebene _Du_ für Unfug halten magst, die meisten Leser werden es zu schätzen wissen. Ich gehöre auf jeden Fall zu dem Personenkreis, der kleingeschriebene _du_ für kultur- und respektlos hält. 

Für Sprachschüler: Mit _Du _kann man nichts falsch machen, mit _du_ dagegen schon. Obwohl beide Schreibweisen gemäß der neuen Rechtschreibung korrekt sind, empfehle ich dringend, bei der _Du_-Schreibweise zu bleiben. Außerdem ist es einfach, sich zu merken, daß der Angesprochene in einem Brief immer großgeschrieben wird, egal ob der Name, Du oder Sie verwendet wird. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Auch Vornamen werden ja alle großgeschrieben und wenn man _Du_ anstelle des Vornamens verwendet, bleibt diese Höflichkeitsform erhalten.


 
Das ist weder falsch noch richtig vom Sinn her: Natürlich werden Vornamen und Nachnamen großgeschrieben, aber ... jetzt greife ich wieder über die deutsche Sprache hinaus: Wieso macht man das in allen europäischen Sprachen, schreibt aber die dazu gehörigen Personalpronomen klein? Wird man dann plötzlich respektlos? 



> Auch _Sie/sie_ hat genau die gleiche Begründung. Die Unterscheidung der Homophone ist nur ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem pluralis majestatis. Die Pluralform ist weder logisch noch sinnvoll, aber sie zeigt Respekt.


 
Der hat hier nichts zu suchen, denn hier geht es um die typographische Version und nicht um gesprochenes Deutsch. Den Plural hört man im Deutschen, er hebt sich klar vom Singular ab. _Du_ und _du_ werden nur in der Schriftsprache unterschieden.



> Ich gehöre auf jeden Fall zu dem Personenkreis, der kleingeschriebene _du_ für kultur- und respektlos hält.


 
Mit welcher Begründung? Bring bitte nicht noch Kultur hier mit ein; es wird immer verzwickter! Wie empfindest du es, wenn dich jemand mit _you_ im Englischen ansprichst? Verlangst du auch, dass sie das an dich gerichtete Pronomen großschreiben, damit du den von ihnen dir gegenüber gezollten Respekt auch eindeutig spüren kannst? 



> Für Sprachschüler: Mit _Du _kann man nichts falsch machen, mit _du_ dagegen schon. Obwohl beide Schreibweisen gemäß der neuen Rechtschreibung korrekt sind, empfehle ich dringend, bei der _Du_-Schreibweise zu bleiben. Außerdem ist es einfach, sich zu merken, daß der Angesprochene in einem Brief immer großgeschrieben wird, egal ob der Name, Du oder Sie verwendet wird.


 
Da muss ich ganz klar dagegen sprechen! Ich empfehle ihnen zunächst, bei den neuen Schreibungen (und auch bei den Duden-Empfehlungen) zu bleiben, den Rest überlasse ich jedem selbst. Ich habe nichts gegen euer _Du_, aber ich finde es unfair, wie stark ihr versucht, _du_ so was von herunterzuwürdigen, dass es jedem, der an diesem Thread teilnimmt, schon fast eingehämmert wird, dass _du_ respektlos ist. Denkt ihr auch vielleicht daran, dass andere Leute unter Respekt etwas anderes als blöde Orthographie verstehen?

Wenn du mir _Iich mööchtE dIcH schpreschen_ schreibst, ist das doch respektloser als die richtige Schreibung, oder? Es mag vielleicht schwerer zu lesen sein, aber deswegen bin ich der Person gegenüber nicht respektlos.

In Chats sieht man immer wieder, dass alles kleingeschrieben wird. Da ich mich so auch mit Freunden verständige, fände ich es eine Unerhörtheit, wenn sie mich für respektlos hielten, nur weil ich dieses blöde Wörtchen _du_ nicht großschreibe!


----------



## FloVi

Respekt oder Höflichkeit lässt sich nur durch Wahl der Wörter, nicht durch ihre Schreibweise ausdrücken. Eigentlich. Wenn sich aber in einer Kultur eine bestimmte Schreibweise als Ausdruck der Höflichkeit oder des Respekts herausgebildet hat, dann ist das so. Dazu gehört mit Sicherheit auch die Großschreibung der Anrede, zumindest in Deutschland (für andere Länder kann ich das nicht beurteilen). So wird "Seine Exzellenz" oder "Seine Königliche Hoheit" nicht nur am Satzanfang groß geschrieben. Wenn das für Fremde gilt, warum dann nicht auch für Freunde?

Wie viel Wert man auf solche Dinge legt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Es gibt Menschen - und dazu zähle ich mich auch - die sich einfach nicht wohl fühlen, solche Unhöflichkeiten wie ein klein geschriebenes "du" zu begehen, einfach weil sie so erzogen wurden und mit dem "Du" aufgewachsen sind. Auch dem wurde Rechnung getragen, als das "Du" in Briefen wieder erlaubt wurde.


----------

